# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  انصراف از دانشگاه دولتی و شرکت در کنکور 1400؟ یه سوال

## :Iman1997

سلام دوستان 
یکی از آشناها امسال دانشگاه دولتی قبول شد و الان میخاد 1400 کنکور بده ! از اونجایی که یکسال محروم میشد ولی درخواست اشتباه در انتخاب رشته کنکور برای سنجش ارسال کرد و سنجش هم قبول کرد که مجوز شرکت در کنکور 1400 رو داره !!! حالا باید از دانشگاه فعلی الان انصراف بده دیگه درسته ؟

ممنون

----------


## Mahdiz

اون جوری که من شنیدم گفتن نباید انصراف بدین
حالا واستین بقیه هم جواب بدن چن من هم برام سؤاله

----------


## Shah1n

> سلام دوستان 
> یکی از آشناها امسال دانشگاه دولتی قبول شد و الان میخاد 1400 کنکور بده ! از اونجایی که یکسال محروم میشد ولی درخواست اشتباه در انتخاب رشته کنکور برای سنجش ارسال کرد و سنجش هم قبول کرد که مجوز شرکت در کنکور 1400 رو داره !!! حالا باید از دانشگاه فعلی الان انصراف بده دیگه درسته ؟
> 
> ممنون


بله باید تا تاریخی که داخل دفترچه ثبت نام کنکور نوشته شده انصراف بده که معمولا اسفندماهه
اگر قبل از اون انصراف نده حق انتخاب رشته نداره حتی اگه قبول بشه
اگر پسره بگو بعد از ترم اول و قبل از انتخاب واحد ترم دوم انصراف بده که اگه سال آینده ترم بهمن قبول شد مشکل نظام وظیفه نداشته باشه همچنین اگه آزاد رشته خوب قبول شد هزینه دو ترم رو نده (چون وارد ترم دوم نشده) و فقط هزینه یک ترم رو بده
اما اگه دختره در اسرع وقت انصراف بده که براش بهتره

----------


## :Iman1997

> اون جوری که من شنیدم گفتن نباید انصراف بدین
> حالا واستین بقیه هم جواب بدن چن من هم برام سؤاله


میشه بگین چه منبعی ؟ چرا انصراف ندیم؟

----------


## Mahdiz

> میشه بگین چه منبعی ؟ چرا انصراف ندیم؟


گفتم من فقط شنیدم چن خودم هم سوال بود برام که چرا نباید انصراف بدیم....
لطفا صبر کنید تا بقیه جواب بدن چن من زیاد چیزی نمیدونم

----------


## Shah1n

> گفتم من فقط شنیدم چن خودم هم سوال بود برام که چرا نباید انصراف بدیم....
> لطفا صبر کنید تا بقیه جواب بدن چن من زیاد چیزی نمیدونم


دوست عزیز اونی که شما میگی برای دانشگاه های غیردولتیه که بعد از قبولی انصراف میدن که خدای نکرده اگه قبول نشدن بتونن برای سال بعدش بخونن یا اینکه میخان غیر دولتی هم از دستشون نره
برای دانشگاه های دولتی صریحا داخل دفترچه ثبت نام کنکور هرسال میاد که باید انصراف داده باشی قبل از تاریخ مورد نظر داخل دفترچه
میتونی دفترچه ثبت نام کنکور سالهای قبل رو مطالعه کنی

----------


## Mahdiz

> دوست عزیز اونی که شما میگی برای دانشگاه های غیردولتیه که بعد از قبولی انصراف میدن که خدای نکرده اگه قبول نشدن بتونن برای سال بعدش بخونن یا اینکه میخان غیر دولتی هم از دستشون نره
> برای دانشگاه های دولتی صریحا داخل دفترچه ثبت نام کنکور هرسال میاد که باید انصراف داده باشی قبل از تاریخ مورد نظر داخل دفترچه
> میتونی دفترچه ثبت نام کنکور سالهای قبل رو مطالعه کنی


آها گرفتم
ممنون

----------

